# Assinaturas



## Vince (9 Out 2008 às 03:12)

Olá,

Nos últimos tempos temos assistido a um proliferar de assinaturas de membros, assinaturas mais ou menos sofisticadas, mais ou menos divertidas, umas grandes e outras muitos grandes, ou nem por isso, mas a utilidade ou graça de umas e outras é irrelevante para o que quero dizer. O problema das assinaturas é uma chatice usual de todos os fóruns que atingem a maioridade, ou seja, mais tarde ou mais cedo, quando um fórum cresce, aparecem estas mensagens chatas dum gajo chato como esta que agora eu escrevo.

Até aqui tem imperado a liberdade absoluta quanto a permitir assinaturas (e assim se manterá), mas com o tempo vemos que se vão multiplicando assinaturas cada vez maiores e por vezes até com publicidade (incluindo política) o que não é de todo desejável.

Acho que não é necessário nesta altura estarmos a impor limites ou a desactivar a possibilidade de assinaturas (como acaba por acontecer na maioria dos fóruns populares) mas para bem do fórum apelava a alguma auto-regulação/moderaão dos membros, ou seja, um esforço de todos para não povoarem a assinatura com imagens demasiado grandes, tabelas extensas, publicidade ou o que quer que seja. 

Uma assinatura, tal como o nome indica, é isso mesmo, uma assinatura, sobre vocês. Uma coisa tão simples como o vosso nome, uma curta mensagem ou frase com que se identifiquem, uma pequena imagem ou link para o vosso site, extremos (info compacta) da vossa estação, logotipo (pequeno) do vosso site, ou qualquer outra coisa desse género. 

Tudo o que vai para além disso, é exagerado e escusado. Espero que compreendam. De contrário qualquer dia ler uma página do fórum parecerá um passeio numa daquelas estradas numa qualquer região desordenada,  cheias de cartazes, placas e outros dizeres, de todas as formas, tamanhos e feitios, sendo que num fórum já não percebemos se estamos a circular na estrada ou em cima de um cartaz.

*Apelo assim à vossa auto-regulação.*


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Eu já retirei a minha


----------



## Manecas (8 Set 2016 às 18:21)

Boas!!
Como encontrei aqui este tópuco, gostaria de saber como coloco na minha assinatura, aqueles "stickers" que dá a informação da estação no WU?


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2016 às 09:49)

Manecas disse:


> Boas!!
> Como encontrei aqui este tópuco, gostaria de saber como coloco na minha assinatura, aqueles "stickers" que dá a informação da estação no WU?



Bom dia.

Basta usar este código na edição avançada da assinatura.

```
[URL='http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICALHETA2'][IMG]http://banners.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/banner/ban/wxBanner?bannertype=pws250_metric&weatherstationcount=ICALHETA2[/IMG][/URL]
```

Pré visualização





ou este

```
[URL='http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICALHETA2'][IMG]http://banners.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/banner/ban/wxBanner?bannertype=wxstnsticker_metric&weatherstationcount=ICALHETA2[/IMG][/URL]
```

Pré visualização




PS: Convém é ter a estação a debitar os dados para o wunderground


----------



## Manecas (11 Set 2016 às 19:14)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Basta usar este código na edição avançada da assinatura.
> 
> ...


Maravilha!! Muito obrigado pela explicação e ajuda 
Não tive a estação a debitar dados porque estive ausente de casa e desliguei o pc. Mas já está de novo online 
Muito obrigado outra vez!


----------

